# Teryx radiator relocate



## Outlaw

Any one have some good ideas or some pics on how to build your own relocate For a teryx radiator.


----------



## Polaris425

please post these kind of questions in the related forum. I moved this one here to the kawi section for you.


----------



## walker

i seen a couple of rhino's that were on the roll cage


----------



## filthyredneck

I've seen a rex with the rad laying flat on top of the hood...didnt look bad but not sure how he did it


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

n the bed


----------



## DRZfour00

I would put it across the rear roll cage between the driver and pass. seats, can't be that hard to relocate.


----------

